# Phrag. Apollo



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2019)

Not bad for a first bloom (I hope you see the picture.... )


----------



## Gilda (Apr 19, 2019)

Beautiful !


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice! Dark color and big petals.


----------



## grubea (Apr 19, 2019)

I love the dark color and nice and flat petals.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice! Where from?


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2019)

Lovely color and very, very chubby. The bright
yellow staminode is an eye catcher.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 20, 2019)

Very nice. Mine is still a small seedling,
David


----------



## Ray (Apr 20, 2019)

Excellent


----------



## e-spice (Apr 20, 2019)

Super nice!


----------



## kiwi (Apr 21, 2019)

Love it. Really nice


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you all! Very pleased with it, but the color has now faded. The shape is still good though. 

Linus, it is from Peruflora. A friend bought a flask and I received one of the plantlets!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2019)

like that!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 22, 2019)

All of the above!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Did you take that photo under LED lights?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 22, 2019)

Lovely!


----------

